# Lake Winnipesaukee NH



## drewboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Some shots from the shore of the marina I'm working at. Saunders Bay, Gilford N.H.


----------



## Capt (Nov 21, 2009)

Beautiful pictures.  Isn't that the lake from the movie, "What about Bob"?


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2009)

No, On Golden Pond
or
Grumpy Old Men
(both new england type movies!)

Nice pics!


----------



## drewboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Craig - On Golden Pond was up on Squam lake which is about 15 min. north. What about Bob was actually filmed elsewhere but was about Wolfeboro, which is one of the big bays on this lake. It's a cool area to live in, except for the fact that I can't get a lot of free time in the summer because I'm getting everyone else out on the lake...


----------



## webbie (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't forget Aerosmith either, because Tyler summered up there and his bands started out there....
http://www.newhampshire.com/nh-people/aerosmith-biography.aspx


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 21, 2009)

Lake Sunapee is also not Lake Winnipesaukee, and that is where Tyler's house is. So easy to get all these bodies of water confused, cuz they all look the same (blueish, with land and trees around them).


----------



## bigtall (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow! Those are some incredible shots LMSNTYF. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## f3cbboy (Nov 22, 2009)

those are some really cool pics.  like the colors lots.


----------



## madison (Nov 22, 2009)

It has been, ah, 35 yrs, but let me guess, that is the north end of Rattlesnake Island in the distance?  If yes, as a 12 yr old, I flipped a 19 ft Lightning sailboat, and needed towed back to Wolfboro, I caught major hell for that incident, lucky the family friend/owner had a sense of humor.  My father sure did not.


----------



## drewboy (Nov 23, 2009)

Madison- That is looking straight out at the Witches, and beyond is Timber island (couple miles west of Rattlesnake).
 Far left is Governors Island. BTW - that is a long tow from Rattlesnake to Wolfeboro!
 Rob


----------



## Skier76 (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome pics! I spent a lot of my summers up there back in the day. Our friends had a place between Wolfboro and Moultonboro.


----------



## MainePellethead (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats  right Craig.  My  sister  graduated  from Kennebunk High School.... Aerosmith(EARLY  days lol)... came  to their  High School dance a  couple times that I know of... was 5 bucks to  see them  lol... approx.  later 60's.  




			
				Webmaster said:
			
		

> Can't forget Aerosmith either, because Tyler summered up there and his bands started out there....
> http://www.newhampshire.com/nh-people/aerosmith-biography.aspx


----------



## madison (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes indeed a long tow, and even a longer ride when considering I was sitting between my father and the boats owner, at a cpl mph, it was really looonnnng trip.

The next day, as if I wasn't punished enough. My dad, a swim coach, made me swim, from south of wolfboro, to rattlesnake ~ 5 miles.  He was putzing along in the ski boat making sure the Mount Washington didn't run me over,  Then made me put on water skis, and yanked me back to camp at full throttle.   I have never fogotten that day.

And thanks for the pics and geography update.

BTW, we had the spinnaker up and a front came thru, major wind shift, and we did not drop the spinnaker, major error.


----------



## Ratman (Nov 25, 2009)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Can't forget Aerosmith either, because Tyler summered up there and his bands started out there....
> http://www.newhampshire.com/nh-people/aerosmith-biography.aspx



Saw aerohog at the JFK in Manchester in '73
backed-up by reo speedwagon and joanna wild (alias john butcher axis)
$5.
OMG flashback


----------



## gibson (Nov 29, 2009)

A few of the boys from Aerosmith are from the Sunapee area as is Paul Stanley from KISS.  I know this because I lived up there for the summer of '91...oh to be 21 again!  Anyway, you would think that they were George Washington, John Adams, and Thomas Jefferson, with the reverence that they are talked about up there.  Had a brief encounter with Steven Tyler while my friend and I were out drinking on the lake and Tyler was fishing in front of his house.  Cool guy.


----------

